# Sleep Aids?



## OutWhey (Jun 16, 2011)

***


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't have any evidence on this supplement, but I'm HOPING that GABA helps out somehow... (like it does with HGH release...)


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 16, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> I take **** sleep and then lay down and it is usually lights out. It makes me crave sleep lol.


 
I had horrible jet lag after Hawaii. **** Sleep helped get me back on track. I only use it on occasion. I feel great in the morning.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah need2sleep is amazing product and will get into some deep deep sleep but not micheal jackson deep.


----------



## Daft205 (Jun 16, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> I take need 2 sleep and then lay down and it is usually lights out. It makes me crave sleep lol.



Melatonin, 5-htp, and valerian= definitely a solid combo for enhanced sleep.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 16, 2011)

I like Primordial Performance's Dream Tea. It also comes with a tincture that you inhale and really relaxes you. Right before you hit the sack, take 3 caps of Powerfull and you'll sleep the whole night through.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 17, 2011)

Try Suntheanine.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 17, 2011)

**** is my favorite. It's got all of the usuals and it works everytime for me. No groggy feeling in the am either.


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jun 17, 2011)

Chamomile Tea with Need 2 Sleep....best sleep stack you can come across


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

Melatonin + Nyquil = The BOMB!


----------



## Rahl (Jun 17, 2011)

RickRock13 said:


> Yep that's what ivwould go with if I had sleep problems. Thank goodness I haven't ever had sleep issues yet!



I keep it in stock for a reason. I've always had issues with getting to sleep. I'm fine once I fall asleep but getting to sleep is hard. Need to Sleep always helps me. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

Y'all ever get tingly arms or legs when you take OTC sleep aids? I laughed at the restless leg syndrome when I saw it on TV until it happened to me when i took some tylenol PM.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Melatonin + Nyquil = The BOMB!



Nyquil or whatever the med in that gives me terrible RLS, I have had and still have that shit. I was taking mirapex for my RLS until that shit started making it even worse! now I take nothing and as long as I avoid certain foods I can deal with it, weed really helps



SloppyJ said:


> Y'all ever get tingly arms or legs when you take OTC sleep aids? I laughed at the restless leg syndrome when I saw it on TV until it happened to me when i took some tylenol PM.




Glad you asked that. Yesterday I took a pre-workout sup and when I went to bed (or atleast tried) my legs were tingling and sorta numb feeling, like they had been asleep. It went away by the morning. 

My sleep has gone to the crapper lately. I have to smoke way to much weed to rest at all. Started taking OTC sleep aids to get 6 hrs of rest. My liver prolly hates me! I'm not taking that any more.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

S_walker said:


> I have to smoke way to much weed to rest at all.


 

Is there such a thing? 

Just playing. But I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets those feelings from OTC sleep aids.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> *Is there such a thing?*
> 
> Just playing. But I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets those feelings from OTC sleep aids.



not really, but it can get expensive. lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

S_walker said:


> not really, but it can get expensive. lol


 

You're not doing it right!


----------



## Rahl (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL. Tolerance to anything is a bitch.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys really like pimping your products, don't you? Maybe let people know that before they follow your recommendations, that you are both N2 reps and your opinions are not unbiased.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> You guys really like pimping your products, don't you? Maybe let people know that before they follow your recommendations, that you are both N2 reps and your opinions are not unbiased.


 
Yes, I am a rep. I have used Need gay love, and have given my actual experiences using the product. I am not biased in presenting my experience as stated.

I am a rep because I believe in the products and company, so if liking a product makes me biased then yes, I am biased. However, aren't all people's recommendations biased then?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, everyones opinions are biased based on results or lack of them. But coming out and saying "as a rep for company XYZ and having used their products I've had these results" is a lot different then me, a consumer making the same claim. If an N2 product does not give the expected performance it claimed, would you say so? I doubt it, or if you did you wouldn't be a rep long. Just tell people you're a rep up front, that way there is no misleading or question about credibility. That's all we as consumers are asking.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

Knock off the need to spam guys

Thanks!


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

You got it.  I actually do say what works and doesn't, being a rep isn't something I'm willing to compromise my values and character for.  Good points, and good tact as well.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

Milas said:


> You got it.  I actually do say what works and doesn't, being a rep isn't something I'm willing to compromise my values and character for.  Good points, and good tact as well.



Thanks, don't ever see a need not to be tactful when you can be. We are all adults here and should act as such. Name calling and the like serve no purpose when back and forth dialogue will do even better. 

Good luck, and one last piece of advice. I would follow heavyirons advice on spamming. Just an FYI


----------



## Chubby (Jun 17, 2011)

I confess I am not Suntheanine rep.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 17, 2011)

Milas said:


> Yes, I am a rep. I have used *Need gay love*, and have given my actual experiences using the product. I am not biased in presenting my experience as stated.
> 
> I am a rep because I believe in the products and company, so if liking a product makes me biased then yes, I am biased. However, aren't all people's recommendations biased then?




awesome, thanks for sharing! Lmao


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 17, 2011)

If I used any companies stuff  and it didn't work I would not go out of my way to trash it, but when I have used a company's products that work I wil try to share my experience. I thought that's what these boards were about, heavy iron I guess you don't see it that way.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow this thread really exploded from the last time I checked it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2011)

nick papageorgio said:


> If I used any companies stuff and it didn't work I would not go out of my way to trash it, but when I have used a company's products that work I wil try to share my experience. I thought that's what these boards were about, heavy iron I guess you don't see it that way.


 Take your spam somewhere else.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 18, 2011)

2 pills work very well for me.this stuff def comes in handy when you need to get a good nights sleep I actually popped 2 last night for the first time in quite a while and it worked like a charm.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 18, 2011)

of all the different ones out there I'd have to say Comotose is my fav. Just seems to relax me and help me stay asleep.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 18, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> of all the different ones out there I'd have to say Comotose is my fav. Just seems to relax me and help me stay asleep.



I always wanted to try comtose I might have to give this a shot at some point.


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

Kava Tea. 2 bags.. bada bing


----------



## mich29 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just used need 2 sleep again for the first time in awhile the last few days and really enjoy the smooth sleep and refreshed feeling I have when I wake up.I figured this was just another sleep aid but I've been using it off and on for awhile and it continues to deliver each time.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 24, 2011)

Phenibut+suntheanine+melatonin= good sleep

Want to kick it up a notch than add gaba, 5-htp, and valerian root.


----------



## sosc (Jun 24, 2011)

There was recently a thread in another forum here
discussing this topic: For those with REAL insomnia.

It covers mostly prescription medications, but there are
also links there that cover a variety of treatments.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 26, 2011)

sosc said:


> There was recently a thread in another forum here
> discussing this topic: For those with REAL insomnia.
> 
> It covers mostly prescription medications, but there are
> also links there that cover a variety of treatments.



great thread here.thanks.reps for you sir.


----------



## ffstink (Jun 27, 2011)

Try ZMA if u want to rest and recover vs just being out


----------

